# Christie LW650/Using the Monitor Out



## spiwak2005 (Sep 3, 2010)

Running a Mac (DVI into Christie) and Bluray (HDMI into Christie) but can't seem to get the Monitor Out (VGA to an LCD display in the booth). The manual doesn't really explain it and the menu just shows a grid with each input and the option to select PC 1, PC 2 or BNC. No option seems to do anything to the Monitor Out. Any ideas?

Just thought of this - does it mean that the Monitor Out can only output VGA inputs? I'm not by it to try it right now...


----------



## museav (Sep 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure that you can select what input is routed to the HD15 Monitor Out but you can only select between the two HD15 and one BNC analog video inputs. Offhand I do not know of any projector that incorporates a transcoder for the monitor out that would support having an analog output from the digital DVI or HDMI inputs.


----------



## spiwak2005 (Sep 3, 2010)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 7, 2010)

I expect that providing an analogue out from HDMI particularly would likely violate the terms of their licensing agreement with respect to HDCP...


----------

